# how dangerous is scratched teflon on cookware



## seriosa (Apr 2, 2009)

... really?

would it be worth it to convert to all stainless steel given the expense, or should I just replace teflon pots and pans when they get (badly) scratched?

thanks.


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

I say replace as they get scratched.

I have never been a fan of nonstick- have 1 Teflon pan only, for eggs- but I certainly wouldn't trash functional cookwear if that is what I had. I am sure you aren't broiling in Teflon, or baking @ 500 degrees.

I don't know if I would wait for them to become _badly_ scratched, though.


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

From everything I have read they are very unsafe once scratched even slightly. I recently replaced the majority of mine. Beware when purchasing stainless steel often pans claiming to be stainless steel contain aluminum.


----------



## BettinaAuSucre (Oct 15, 2009)

It can poison your food over time. Definitely throw it out and invest in good stainless steel. If you must have Teflon, get 1 10" pan and treat it like a newborn baby.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

http://www.ewg.org/reports/toxicteflon


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I'd replace it as quickly as I could with stainless steel and cast iron. SS w/ aluminum core is just fine - it actually makes for a better more even heating pan







You just don't want the aluminum on outside touching your food


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

We were fortunate that my step mother gave us a set of stainless for a Christmas gift two years ago, letting us pitch all our teflon stuff. She picked up a set for each of us kids at Kohl's, something like this, for around $120 or so. In the end, it's probably cheaper than replacing one at a time, but that's exactly what we were doing before she bought us the set. I wouldn't panic, if it's out of your price range to replace them all, but it might not be quite as pricey as you fear!


----------



## prairiebird (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow. I never knew any of this, and I know my non-stick pans are scratched a ton. Crud. But there's no way I can replace it with stainless steel on our budget. I have one cast iron frying pan and the rest is the cheapest teflon pan set from Walmart about 6 years ago. I wonder if I can look at them piece by piece and watch sales at Kohl's or something?


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prairiebird* 
Wow. I never knew any of this, and I know my non-stick pans are scratched a ton. Crud. But there's no way I can replace it with stainless steel on our budget. I have one cast iron frying pan and the rest is the cheapest teflon pan set from Walmart about 6 years ago. I wonder if I can look at them piece by piece and watch sales at Kohl's or something?

I'd say make good use of your cast iron pan. If properly cleaned and seasoned, it can do eggs


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

There are some non-toxic pans. Because no matter how hard I try, there are just some things you can't cook in a stainless skillet. I'm not sure if the non-toxic ones are any better than regular teflon, but I'll believe they are.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prairiebird* 
Wow. I never knew any of this, and I know my non-stick pans are scratched a ton. Crud. But there's no way I can replace it with stainless steel on our budget. I have one cast iron frying pan and the rest is the cheapest teflon pan set from Walmart about 6 years ago. I wonder if I can look at them piece by piece and watch sales at Kohl's or something?

I'd look at replacing your most used pieces first. I have one cast-iron frying pan, and two stainless sauce pans (small and large) and that's pretty much all I ever use, and I cook a lot. I wouldn't worry about a set, since you already have a frying pan I'd look into a sauce pan in whatever size you use most. Then you can expand slowly as you can afford to.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookAMH* 
I'd say make good use of your cast iron pan. If properly cleaned and seasoned, it can do eggs









I do eggs in mine every morning!


----------



## ARon (Dec 23, 2009)

What about non-stick bakeware? I have all stainless steel stovetop cookware (saucepans, frypans, etc...) but a lot of my bakeware (jelly roll pans, muffin pans) is non-stick. Do I need to be worrying about using the non-stick? What would be an alternative for say, muffin pans? (It's all Calphalon brand, if that makes a difference.)


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

If you read Our Stolen Future, you will understand the dangers of teflon (scratched or not.) There are terrifying studies that show most of us have measurable amounts of teflon in our bodies.

I know the idea of replacing an entire cabinet full of cook ware sounds outrageously expensive, but getting a few essential pieces isn't that hard. How much cook ware do you _really use_? I know that for a frying pan/skillet it is hard to find non-teflon without going into higher end stuff, but for things like sauce pans it is pretty easy. Though I do own more than this, I would say 99% of the time I only use my 3 sauce pans, one of my big pots, a stainless steel frying pan and my cast iron frying pan. That's just 6 that I use on a regular basis.

For bake ware, I mostly have pyrex. It's also is useful for storage and microwaving. It's pretty inexpensive.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

For bakeware, I have some glass (pyrex) and some silicone. Cast iron and stainless steel are also options for most bakeware. I would consider those secondary though, because I use them very infrequently. I still have a few nonstick pieces but plan to replace them at some point. I use my frying pan daily and I bake like 1-2x/month. (Except bread, but I just do bread on a pizza stone)


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

Check tjmaxx or marshalls for good prices on cookware. I found great deals on stuff there the other day in the kitchen department.


----------



## seriosa (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tofu the Geek* 
http://www.ewg.org/reports/toxicteflon

Ugh, very scary. Thanks everyone.

I already have stainless pots, its fryingpans that I have with teflon coating in various sizes, and I do use them a lot. I guess I will think of replacing them sooner rather than later as they start to scratch.

But another question arises - why should aluminium not come into contact with food? I freezer cook and do a lot of storage in these, or similar containers:

http://www.cuki.com/conservacuoce-va...operchi-1.html

It says on the instructions not to use them with acidic foods so if i have tomatoes, lemon, etc in my dishes I won't but otherwise I find them very convenient. Why is allumnium dangerous?

thanks again.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

aluminum affectza the nervous system, for one

just FYI for everyone...a few yrs back i got a set of SS cookware from walmart for about $18 or 19. just upgraded to a much nicer set for $129 and the old ones will be put away for camping.


----------



## annekh23 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm afraid they really do seem to be unsafe. I think it's much worse when they have liquid cooked in them, than something baked in them and at least with baking you have the option to use baking parchement as a barrier.

I try to use pans that are one solid material, rather than coated, if you have a good pan, they last, may come with a lifetime or 25 year guarantee and if you make smart choices (though this does depend on your family size), you need less pans than you think. I could manage with 2 pans if I had to, a saucepan for pasta/potatoes/stews etc and a wok for anything involving frying.

Cast iron is too heavy for me if I need to drain something, but I have one pan I try to use as much as possible, to make sure we all get enough iron - it seems to be working my doctor was amazed how good mine was 6mths post partum. The great thing about cast iron is older can actually be better, because of the need to "prime" the pan, so look out for them in 2nd hand stores!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I have cast iron muffin pans and aluminum cookie sheets. Someday I plan on upgradeing to stainles steel cookie sheets. At point at least though, I do minimal baking on them, and thus try not to worry too much. Someday I'll have SS though!!


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

I find cast iron fry pans and Visions glass cookware at Goodwill around here


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

are there any bread bakers out there?

Do the stainless steal loaf pans burn the bread??


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carmel23* 
are there any bread bakers out there?

Do the stainless steal loaf pans burn the bread??

Mine do, but I have to add that my oven is really crappy and I think that has something to do with it.

For cast iron, just don't wash it with soap. I know it seems gross, but I always just remind myself that it's getting really hot, and if all the food is scraped off then bacteria won't have anywhere to grow. I also use salt as a scrubber on my cast iron sometimes.

I want to second or third the Marshall's/TJMaxx/Ross suggestion. I have a couple of VERY nice pans that were there with loose handles and no lids. They were less than $10 each.

I just wanted to add that my dd got a parakeet about a year ago, and we read in the "caring for parakeets" book that preheating non-stick cookware could produce fumes that would kill parakeets. The proverbial "parakeet in the kitchen", if you will.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carmel23* 
are there any bread bakers out there?

Do the stainless steal loaf pans burn the bread??

Yes, ime, but cast iron/enamel works well. If you're not super picky about shape, silicone works too. The SS pans might work ok for some doughs, but I use the no-knead dough recipe and it's SUPER wet so it tends to stick to things....


----------



## prairiebird (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheGirls* 
I'd look at replacing your most used pieces first. I have one cast-iron frying pan, and two stainless sauce pans (small and large) and that's pretty much all I ever use, and I cook a lot. I wouldn't worry about a set, since you already have a frying pan I'd look into a sauce pan in whatever size you use most. Then you can expand slowly as you can afford to.

Hmmm. I'll have to see what I end up using the most. Probably my dutch oven and my really deep frying pan.

I use my Wok a lot and I've only seen that in non-stick around here.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a stainless steel Wok. I got it at Walmart, and they are very inexpensive. It was like $10 I think.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I have pyrex/glass loaf pans and they work great. I've considerd looking into a cast iron loaf pan, but SS cookie sheets are much higher on my proveribial 'list'


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

Pyrex loaf pans work fabulously! Plus, you can see the outside of the bread & tell if it happens to be burning.

What chaps my buns is that I purposely registered for a ss cookware set for my bridal shower. Well, wouldn't you know it, the pots and the giant pan are ss, but the two small pans are coated in non-stick! Wtf, the company made the exact same set in non-stick, why would they coat the dang pans in a ss set??? I guess I'll have to put a small ss pan on my birthday list as both small pans are scratched :/


----------



## lunita1 (May 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prairiebird* 
Hmmm. I'll have to see what I end up using the most. Probably my dutch oven and my really deep frying pan.

I use my Wok a lot and I've only seen that in non-stick around here.

Cook's illustrated (cooking bible, kind of like the Consumer Reports of cooking) actually recommends using a frying pan (uh, or is it a sautee pan???) instead of a wok for stir-fry type meals, as it works better on American-type cooking surfaces. Try a stainless steel or cast iron frying pan to substitute for the non-stick wok.

A cast iron frying pan is a terrific, inexpensive addition to your kitchen. I use mine, along with my big enameled cast iron dutch oven, ALL the time. I don't know what I did without them.

Also, FWIW, any alzheimers or neuro link to aluminum cookware has been pretty much debunked. I use uncoated aluminum bakeware/cookie sheets and my grandma's Gaurdian Service (heavy cast aluminum pots) without any worries. I think they're a A link to the Alzheimer's Association's website http://www.alz.org/news_and_events_a...02-02-2005.asp


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunita1* 
Cook's illustrated (cooking bible, kind of like the Consumer Reports of cooking) actually recommends using a frying pan (uh, or is it a sautee pan???) instead of a wok for stir-fry type meals, as it works better on American-type cooking surfaces.

That's b/c they don't know how to use them. If you flip the burner's grate over they work just fine. The best places too find uncoated woks are either at asian markets or restaurant supply stores.


----------



## lunita1 (May 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
That's b/c they don't know how to use them. If you flip the burner's grate over they work just fine. The best places too find uncoated woks are either at asian markets or restaurant supply stores.

You'll have to come show me how that works with an electric cooktop. LOL.

Seriously, I'm not completely convinced about Cook's Illustrated's recommendation to not use a wok. I'd like to try flipping the grate over on a gas stove, but my kitchen is unfortunately electric. I think my own stir fries have improved, but it's as much about learning to use very high heat and peanut oil as it is about giving up the wok for a frying pan (I *just* made a garlic chicken stir fry with my heavy cast iron frying pan. Yummy.)


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunita1* 
You'll have to come show me how that works with an electric cooktop. LOL.

Yeah, it only works on gas.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nannymom* 
From everything I have read they are very unsafe once scratched even slightly. I recently replaced the majority of mine. Beware when purchasing stainless steel often pans claiming to be stainless steel contain aluminum.

Eek, how can you tell if it's the "right" kind of stainless steel then? I am about to buy a few pots/pans and was going to look at TJMaxx,etc. If it says on the pot/pan 18/8 SS or something like that is it okay? What if it doesn't say anything?

One time I was looking in TJMaxx at the pots and pans and there were some really nice, high-end looking (and higher priced) SS ones, but they weren't marked in any way saying exactly what they were, so how to know?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
If you read Our Stolen Future, you will understand the dangers of teflon (scratched or not.) There are terrifying studies that show most of us have measurable amounts of teflon in our bodies.

I know the idea of replacing an entire cabinet full of cook ware sounds outrageously expensive, but getting a few essential pieces isn't that hard. How much cook ware do you _really use_? I know that for a frying pan/skillet it is hard to find non-teflon without going into higher end stuff, but for things like sauce pans it is pretty easy. Though I do own more than this, I would say 99% of the time I only use my 3 sauce pans, one of my big pots, a stainless steel frying pan and my cast iron frying pan. That's just 6 that I use on a regular basis.

For bake ware, I mostly have pyrex. It's also is useful for storage and microwaving. It's pretty inexpensive.

What brand are your SS pots and large pan?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunita1* 
A cast iron frying pan is a terrific, inexpensive addition to your kitchen. I use mine, along with my big enameled cast iron dutch oven, ALL the time. I don't know what I did without them.

I have heard that enameled cast iron is good. What kind do you have? How do you know which ones are the best or are safe? I remember Dr Mercola's site selling some at one point, but how to know, again?


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofmine* 
What brand are your SS pots and large pan?

The logo on the bottom of the frying pan is _Tools of The Trade_ and one of the sauce pans is _Farberware._ None of the others are marked. I have had them a long long time though, so I don't know if they are still made. One of the joys of a pot/pan without nonstick coatings is that there is nothing to where off so they last forever. My dad still has pots my parents got when they got married over 40 years ago.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah, see that's why I think it is worth it to invest in good quality cookware. But, can you tell it's SS just by looking at it? For example, after reading this thread, I checked one of my TJMaxx pots that I use all the time, and it is Calphalon, and looks SS, but it doesn't say anything on it, like 18/8 or anything.

Oh, you know, now I think I remember something over in the Allergies forum about putting a magnet on it to test it. But I don't remember if you do it on the inside or outside, or if it matters, and I don't remember if you want the magnet to stick or not stick! I'm no help! LOL. I'll go check over there!


----------



## lunita1 (May 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofmine* 
Eek, how can you tell if it's the "right" kind of stainless steel then? I am about to buy a few pots/pans and was going to look at TJMaxx,etc. If it says on the pot/pan 18/8 SS or something like that is it okay? What if it doesn't say anything?

One time I was looking in TJMaxx at the pots and pans and there were some really nice, high-end looking (and higher priced) SS ones, but they weren't marked in any way saying exactly what they were, so how to know?

What brand are your SS pots and large pan?

I have heard that enameled cast iron is good. What kind do you have? How do you know which ones are the best or are safe? I remember Dr Mercola's site selling some at one point, but how to know, again?

FWIW, as I posted above there isn't any reliable research that shows any dangers in using aluminum cookware. From a cookware/quality perspective, the very best pots are the ones that have an aluminum core sandwiched between two layers of stainless steel. They'll advertise this on the packaging, because it is a big sign of quality and a selling point. It eliminates "hot spots" and makes things cook very evenly. Even if you want to avoid aluminum exposure despite the research that says it is okay, I would think that the aluminum core is so sandwiched/sealed inside the stainless that it wouldn't be a real source of aluminum exposure. Costco's Kirkland signature brand set is excellent, but I have mostly farberware stuff, and one martha stewart SS pot from K-mart that is really nice.

My cast iron skillet and enameled dutch oven are both lodge logic -- it's the "budget" version of the super nice, super pricey le creuset that I can't afford.


----------



## lunita1 (May 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
. One of the joys of a pot/pan without nonstick coatings is that there is nothing to where off so they last forever. My dad still has pots my parents got when they got married over 40 years ago.

Ditto. I have some Sears brand pots and pans from my mom that are as old. SOOO different from the cheap non-stick skillets I replaced every other year or so before wising up.


----------



## lunita1 (May 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofmine* 
I checked one of my TJMaxx pots that I use all the time, and it is Calphalon, and looks SS, but it doesn't say anything on it, like 18/8 or anything.


a calphalon pot is likely "tri-ply", with a layer of aluminum sandwiched/sealed between two layers of stainless on the bottom. I think their stainless pots have two layers of 18/10 stainless and one of aluminum.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunita1* 
FWIW, as I posted above there isn't any reliable research that shows any dangers in using aluminum cookware.

When you consider how much evidence that there is that teflon is bad for us, I'll take aluminum over it any day. I wouldn't be surprised if a few of my un-marked pots were aluminum. I'm sure some of my dad's are. My mom always just told me not to cook anything very acidic, such as cranberry sauce, in them.

Magnets will stick to a stainless steel pot. The better they stick the higher the steel content/thicker the SS layer. It should stick on either the outside or the inside, but if it only sticks to one side then the other side has a very thick layer of something.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

What about the cheapo SS set at Target?


----------



## Bug-a-Boo's Mama (Jan 15, 2008)

Don't forget about stoneware for baking. My favorite is Le Cresuet. You can easily find it at TJMaxx and Home Goods. Marshalls also usually has a few pieces. All under $24.99-and that would be for a big piece. Also, at TJMaxx I saw stoneware cupcake bakers.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

It's not just aluminum though, it can be other things too. I just checked back in the allergies forum from where I remembered the discussion about testing our pots and pans, and they were talking about nickel. So, if the magnet falls off, it might be high nickel, which, for those worried about high metals issues, would want to avoid. So I guess the magnet is the test then, but I still don't know how to tell if it's marked. What markings mean SS?

About the stoneware, does anyone know about those, if there are any issues with metals or contaminants in the clay used for those? I have a Pampered chef baking bowl and plate thingy that I used to love to do a roasted chicken on, but I have avoided using it due to not knowing that. I tried contacting the PC people and never got a knowledgeable, competent answer. Just basically a shrug the shoulders type response, like basically they didn't know.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Not all stainless steel is magnetic, it depends on the nickel content of the stainless steel. Non-magnetic stainless steel has a higher nickel content. And yes, there is both magnetic and non-magnetic stainless steel cookware available. Non-magnetic can't be used on induction cooktops and as I mentioned earlier, also has a higher nickel content. I've read that nickel can accumulate in the kidneys and cause kidney damage but can't find my reference on that right now so this would be something to investigate if people were concerned about a higher level of nickel exposure in their stainless pans.

Also, if you want to ensure you have magnetic stainless steel, you want to make sure test the inside of your cookware as that is where your food touches. Because, yes it's possible to have one type of stainless steel on the exterior and a different type on the interior. So, a person may decide they are fine with their cookware that is non-magnetic stainless on the exterior but magnetic stainless on the interior, unless of course they use induction where non-magnetic won't work.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey everyone







This topic intrigues me! Especially since I've got a nonstick electric skillet (no scratches!) that I have to do all of my cooking in (with the exception of a toaster oven and a microwave, and I'm trying not to use the microwave). Anywho- we don't have a stove or a real "kitchen" (temp. living arrangements). Could anyone recommend a good stainless steel electric skillet that won't kill my wallet?


----------

